# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Deze voeding helpt aambeien voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*Deze voeding helpt aambeien voorkomen*

*Aambeien komen veel voor en zijn niet leeftijdsgebonden. Zowel jong als oud kan er vroeg of laat mee te maken krijgen. Toch vergroot je risico op aambeien naarmate je ouder wordt. Aambeien zijn niet alleen vervelend maar zeker ook erg pijnlijk. Je kan er nochtans zelf wat aan doen om de symptomen van aambeien te verzachten en in sommige gevallen zelfs te voorkomen. Een aangepaste voeding gecombineerd met voldoende en aangepaste lichaamsbeweging zijn belangrijke factoren om met aambeien af te rekenen. Welke voeding is dan het meest geschikt om aambeien succesvol te behandelen?*

De resultaten van recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken leerden dat ongeveer de helft der Belgen last hebben van aambeien en toch wordt er weinig over gepraat, ook bij de dokter. Verrassend misschien, maar iedereen van ons heeft aambeien of hemorroïden, kleine kanaaltjes aan de uiteinde van de darmen. Deze piepkleine kanaaltjes kunnen zwellen en sluiten dan je anus zowel lucht- als lekdicht af. Als het weefsel echter zodanig is gaan opzwellen waardoor het ook geïrriteerd geraakt en je last krijgt van jeuk en een branderig gevoel, dan wordt je geplaagd met de vervelende symptomen van aambeien of speen. 

*Preventie*

Preventie is erg belangrijk om vervelende en pijnlijke aambeien te voorkomen. Probleem daarbij is ze pas opduiken wanneer de symptomen zich manifesteren. Je kan aambeien voorkomen met een aangepaste voeding en levensstijl, met name door voldoende te bewegen. 

*De belangrijkste oorzaak van aambeien zijn:* 

 *opgezwollen aders:* in je endeldarm waar ze uitstulpingen veroorzaken. Die endeldarm heeft een doormeter van amper drie centimeter en als daar de aders blijven zwellen hebben ze al vlug met plaatsgebrek te kampen, met een uitstulping tot gevolg. Deze uitstulpingen noemt men in medische kringen prolaps en hoe langer die ongemoeid blijven hoe vervelender en pijnlijker je aambeien

 *Zwangerschap:* let op tijdens je zwangerschap voor het ontstaan van aambeien. Zwangerschap verhoogt de druk op je bloedvaten en je darmen en dat is nadelig voor je bloedcirculatie, evenveel oorzaken van aambeien. Je kan die extra lichaamsdruk vermijden door bijvoorbeeld tijdens je slaap je regelmatig op een andere zijde te leggen

*Symptomen:* oververmoeidheid, gebrek aan energie hebt, slaapproblemen, prikkelbaarheid, maagproblemen en hoofdpijn

 *Aambeien veroorzaken:* onbehandelde aambeien kunnen allerlei andere aandoeningen veroorzaken zoals overgewicht, hoge bloeddruk, hoge cholesterol, energiegebrek, oververmoeidheid, spierpijn, hoofdpijn, en hart en vaatziekten

*Vezelrijke voeding*

Een gezonde en vooral vezelrijke voeding speelt een hoofdrol bij het voorkomen of het verzachten van de symptomen bij aambeien. Vette, calorierijke en ongezonde ligt aan de basis van een slechte spijsvertering, een ongezonde darmflora en een trage darmtransit hetgeen op zijn beurt constipatie of verstopping veroorzaakt, één van de belangrijkste oorzaken van aambeien. Nog belangrijk bij de preventie van aambeien.../...

Lees verder

----------

